# Daisy Bird



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a copy of the story, thats not through facebook? Would love to have it posted on the forum for those that aren't facebook users.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was the posted on Vizsla Lost and Found, by Birdie's owners along with a picture. I'm removing all personal names.

So three years ago, I put my two dogs out to go to the bathroom one morning, and only one came back. We never saw our 7-year-old female Vizsla, Birdie, again. She was microchipped, but not wearing her collar/tags. I checked multiple shelters multiple times (including their “dead dog” lists), put up fliers everywhere locally, listed her on more than a dozen missing dog websites, mailed over 100 fliers to local veterinarian offices, and listed her as missing on the microchip’s website. Periodically I see stories in the news about dogs that were missing for YEARS coming home, sometimes from across the country. Despite a couple of (what seemed to be) credible leads during the first week that she was seen in the Casselberry, FL area, there has been nothing since. It’s so hard not knowing what became of our sweet Birdie. She had almost no teeth when we got her due to chewing her way out of metal crates, so her tongue hung out of her mouth a lot, which added to her charm (and our amusement). The microchip was not the golden ticket for us. Miss you, beautiful girl!

Two days after that post, a reply came.

I think it is possible that we placed Birdie! I run the New Hope Vizsla Rescue. "Daisy" Came to us last year and we placed her with a magnificent family (2 kids and a Vizsla sister) in New Jersey. She is loved and getting great care. She does have a heart murmur and is under the care of a cardiologist. We will get more information on the chip. No expense has been spared. I sent you a friend request and will private message you.

Next day
In touch with owner and feeling more and more sure that our Daisy placed through New Hope Vizsla Rescue may be Birdie! Rechecking microchip.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I just LOVE this story!!  The reunion video on FB is so sweet - I start crying every time I watch it when she sits on her mom's lap.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Posted by New Hope Vizsla Rescue
Sometimes miracles happen.
It is pretty unbelievable, but I saw a post in Vizsla Lost and found from a woman whose dog ran off in Florida 3 years ago. I immediately recognized the dog as our Daisy, who we have in a forever foster due to a heart condition. We knew she had been brought up from Florida and were told she had been surrendered there. Long story, and we will probably never know the truth of how Daisy came to PA, but the vet was able to find the chip that had migrated under her arm. Sure enough, Our Daisy is the missing Birdie who disappeared from Florida 3 years ago. We are working with her mommy who will be driving up in the next few days from Florida to New Jersey to get her baby! Gratitude and hugs to our amazing foster family who made the commitment to love and care for Daisy for the rest of her days.Thank you so much Eric and Nancy, Vizsla foster sis Mia,and your two children,
Birdie, you are going home


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> I just LOVE this story!!  The reunion video on FB is so sweet - I start crying every time I watch it when she sits on her mom's lap.


You have to be so happy for her family, and sad for the family that was to be her forever foster.
I would think both shed a few tears.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two pictures of the beautiful sugar faced Daisy/Birdie.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwww... She's beautiful!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it possible for the families to visit? She must love them both or is her condition and age make travelling too difficult. Perhaps the newer caregivers can come to her original home. God Bless and thank you for the  story. 


Supporter of Animal Planet's Puppy Bowl ;D


----------

